# What are the best boots for trail riding?!



## Raya (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey Everyone! I am in desperate need of a good pair of riding boots. I am working as a trail guide this summer and the list of things I need in a paddock boot is long. They need to be super breathable, comfortable, hopefully waterproof (but thats not required), VERY durable (im gonna be in them for 8 hours a day) and come in black.  Perferabley I would like them to be under 80 bucks. Anyone know of anything? I have read alot of people firmly stand by Dublin but also alot of people hate them. But i love the price of them. So I would love for everyone to tell me their favrite brand and why they like them! Thanks! :lol:


----------



## jamesdean57 (Feb 2, 2013)

Good luck on finding a good comfortable riding/work boots that will last, for that price. I wear Aritat's or Tony Lamas.

Ariat's


Tony Lamas


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

As far as price, remember the lesson of Vimes' boots:



> The reason that the rich were so rich, Vimes reasoned, was because they managed to spend less money.
> 
> Take boots, for example. He earned thirty-eight dollars a month plus allowances. A really good pair of leather boots cost fifty dollars. But an affordable pair of boots, which were sort of OK for a season or two and then leaked like hell when the cardboard gave out, cost about ten dollars. Those were the kind of boots Vimes always bought, and wore until the soles were so thin that he could tell where he was in Ankh-Morpork on a foggy night by the feel of the cobbles.
> 
> But the thing was that good boots lasted for years and years. A man who could afford fifty dollars had a pair of boots that'd still be keeping his feet dry in ten years' time, while the poor man who could only afford cheap boots would have spent a hundred dollars on boots in the same time and would still have wet feet.


I like the Ariat Terrain ones I have. They're very comfortable to walk in - I wouldn't have any problem using them as hiking boots. Don't know if they come in black, though. List price is a bit over your $80, but you can probably find them close to that on the web: Terrain


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I wear Ariats if I'm just in jeans taking it easy. I wear running shoes with half chaps and stirrups with toe cages if I am endurance riding. How much time are you going to be on the horse as opposed to doing horse care and helping clients? Is this a typical nose-to-tail trail ride or a more rugged type of outfit? Vimes' story has a point. (RIP Terry Pratchett) If you buy a good pair that will be useful in your future horse endeavors, it will be money well spent.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Jamesqh- I love that quote! I was so sad when Terry Pratchett died...the literary world and discworld has lost a genius. 

Boots: Ariat makes some nice almost tennisshoe-esque ones. For durability and versatility I love any of Dublin's I have their pinnacle boots and the style could cross disciplines. I've had mine for four years and live in a really nasty wet climate and my boots are still waterproof (and hopefully will continue to be according to Vimes' boot economics) Keep in mind I clean and oil them after every use.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Random boot question. Leather boots- can I use my leather products from/for my saddle on them?


----------



## jamesdean57 (Feb 2, 2013)

Sharpie said:


> Random boot question. Leather boots- can I use my leather products from/for my saddle on them?


Yes as long as it's real leather.


----------



## Raya (Mar 23, 2015)

Sharpie said:


> I wear Ariats if I'm just in jeans taking it easy. I wear running shoes with half chaps and stirrups with toe cages if I am endurance riding. How much time are you going to be on the horse as opposed to doing horse care and helping clients? Is this a typical nose-to-tail trail ride or a more rugged type of outfit? Vimes' story has a point. (RIP Terry Pratchett) If you buy a good pair that will be useful in your future horse endeavors, it will be money well spent.


I'm gonna be in the saddle about three to four hours a day and when I'm not riding I will be cleaning stalls and helping clients. Its just an hour scenic trail ride at a walking pace.


----------



## Raya (Mar 23, 2015)

Every pair of Ariats I have looked at in the past have been out of my price range but I will keep looking sense they are so highly recommended! Maybe they are worth the price.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

If you're only going to be riding at a walk with maybe an occasional bit of trotting to deal with client stuff (catching up after stopping to pick up things they're dropped, taking pictures of them on the horses, etc), then I would certainly recommend the Ariats. I love mine for wear around the barn, chores, catching horses, etc. They just rub after a couple miles of trotting.  It sounds like it's most important that they work well for on-the-ground stuff. I would absolutely look for water-resistance. Nothing worse than a long day ahead of you after you've soaked your boots and not having a dry change nearby. 

On that note, if you have an old, beat-up pair of boots, or even straight up rubber muck boots, BRING THEM with you every day. Keep them in a safe place at work or in your car, along with a couple pairs of dry socks. Even if your boots don't get wet, sometimes a change is what you need for tired or sore feet, and if they do get wet or rub, having those spares to change into will make your day So Much Better.


----------



## jamesdean57 (Feb 2, 2013)

Sharpie said:


> If you're only going to be riding at a walk with maybe an occasional bit of trotting to deal with client stuff (catching up after stopping to pick up things they're dropped, taking pictures of them on the horses, etc), then I would certainly recommend the Ariats. I love mine for wear around the barn, chores, catching horses, etc. They just rub after a couple miles of trotting.  It sounds like it's most important that they work well for on-the-ground stuff. I would absolutely look for water-resistance. Nothing worse than a long day ahead of you after you've soaked your boots and not having a dry change nearby.
> 
> *On that note, if you have an old, beat-up pair of boots, or even straight up rubber muck boots, BRING THEM with you every day. Keep them in a safe place at work or in your car, along with a couple pairs of dry socks. Even if your boots don't get wet, sometimes a change is what you need for tired or sore feet, and if they do get wet or rub, having those spares to change into will make your day So Much Better*.



The part that I bolded is so true. You gotta take care of your feet, it's hard to get anything done when they don't work right.


----------



## Raya (Mar 23, 2015)

Sharpie said:


> If you're only going to be riding at a walk with maybe an occasional bit of trotting to deal with client stuff (catching up after stopping to pick up things they're dropped, taking pictures of them on the horses, etc), then I would certainly recommend the Ariats. I love mine for wear around the barn, chores, catching horses, etc. They just rub after a couple miles of trotting.  It sounds like it's most important that they work well for on-the-ground stuff. I would absolutely look for water-resistance. Nothing worse than a long day ahead of you after you've soaked your boots and not having a dry change nearby.
> 
> On that note, if you have an old, beat-up pair of boots, or even straight up rubber muck boots, BRING THEM with you every day. Keep them in a safe place at work or in your car, along with a couple pairs of dry socks. Even if your boots don't get wet, sometimes a change is what you need for tired or sore feet, and if they do get wet or rub, having those spares to change into will make your day So Much Better.


Thanks for the advice. I looked at Ariats quite a bit last night. I have a wonderful pair of paddock boots that my sister bought about 6 years ago. She gave them to me about 3 years ago. They have been used countless times and they are still holding up! I love these boots and I'm pretty sure my sister got them brand new for less than fifty bucks. Unfortunately they bottom is so worn that I cant see the brand! I would buy another pair of the exact same boots if I could! All that to say, I will definitely take your advice and bring them to work with me.


----------



## BiddySueHanna (Apr 19, 2015)

*I wear my Ariat's western boot, I just bought them in Florida while on holidays as they are very pricey here in Ontario.. In the wintertime, I wear mountain horse tall riding boots, they look more like English boots but they are very comfortable..and they keep my feet warm. Hope this helps.....*


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Also you may look into blundstones- those are comfy and will probably last through the end of the world.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

In that price range, have you looked at Georgia boots? Tsc sells them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesdean57 (Feb 2, 2013)

Check these out.

Ariat Women's Heritage Sport Paddock Waterproof Lace-Up Riding Boot Round Toe


----------



## Raya (Mar 23, 2015)

jamesdean57 said:


> Check these out.
> 
> Ariat Women's Heritage Sport Paddock Waterproof Lace-Up Riding Boot Round Toe


Thank you! Those boots are exactly what I was looking for and they are an awesome price! I will be ordering them tonight! :lol:


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Raya said:


> Hey Everyone! I am in desperate need of a good pair of riding boots. I am working as a trail guide this summer and the list of things I need in a paddock boot is long. They need to be super breathable, comfortable, hopefully waterproof (but thats not required), VERY durable (im gonna be in them for 8 hours a day) and come in black.  Perferabley I would like them to be under 80 bucks. Anyone know of anything? I have read alot of people firmly stand by Dublin but also alot of people hate them. But i love the price of them. So I would love for everyone to tell me their favrite brand and why they like them! Thanks! :lol:


I have two pair of Ariat paddock boots that meet your requirements well except for the price. One pair is their Performer Cobalt and the other is their Heritage model. They both broke in easily and are very comfortable ( I wear the Heritage out and about). They won't quite fit into your $80.00 budget, but this is one item I wouldn't go cheap on. Check Dover Saddlery in their clearance and you can sometimes find a great deal depending on your size. My Performers were $230.00, but I picked them up on clearance one day for $99.00. I was just lucky that they had my size available.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

I highly recommend these: 

Heritage Lacer

Been wearing them going on four years now for several reasons: 

- They are very comfortable both in the saddle and on these ground. 

- They are stable for walking and working with decent traction. 

- They do not rub on long days in the saddle or hiking.

- They are well built and durable - a good investment.

I rarely wear my traditional cowboy boots while riding anymore (once a year?) and when I do I certainly re-appreciate the Ariats.


----------



## Bombproof (May 20, 2015)

My favorite shoes/boots of any sort are my Ariat Terrains. I have a pair in black and a pair in brown which I've had for at least 11 years but I think more like 15. I wear them for everything. I've hiked, climbed glaciers, worn them to work, bicycled and I don't know what else. I highly recommend them. I totally agree that they are very much worth the money. If there's any way you can possibly beg, borrow, or steal the money you should buy Ariats or similar high-quality boots.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I love my Ariat terrains. Pair of half caps and a change of socks and I could go all day.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There was a very good reason why cowboy boots were invented - safety. The higher heel prevents the foot from sliding thro if you get into a wreck and the leather sole allows your foot to slide out of the stirrup if you decide to bail. You never know what you will encounter on the trails or how the horse will react. So please choose wisely. Should you decide to go with cowboy boots, turn the boots over, if leather soled, and check for pegging. There should be 8 - 4 on each side of the instep in neat rows. That is usually the sign of a better made boot.


----------

